# Routan in the flesh: First Impressions....



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

Recently (8/27), I attended the VW Routan Training class and finally got to see, touch and feel VW's _beloved_ minivan. Okay, so maybe the "beloved" part is bit of a stretch but nothing wrong with a little positive energy now and then.
I have a somewhat vested interest in the Routan considering the fact that (1) I've worked for a VW dealer for 13 years and my livelihood is directly related to VGAs success or failure and (2) my wife's Honda Odyssey Touring lease is up in 2 months.
That being said, here are my impressions:

*EXTERIOR:*
The front and rear VW clip make the Routan unmistakably a VW. Does that mean that it's the most beautiful VW ever? Not by a long shot. But it does mean that the first impression won't be a bad one to those seeing and hearing about it for the first time. It certainly doesn't hurt that it looks strikingly similar to the Odyssey. In short, the exterior styling gets a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from me.

*INTERIOR:*
After comparing the seats and carpeting of both the Routan and Town & Country, I can see why Chrysler is wanting to upgrade. The seats are much more supportive and the carpeting is more substantial. These two factors alone make for a more inviting and comfortable interior. That's certainly a good thing for those that spend a lot of time in their van shuttling kids. 
The thickness of the steering wheel really does gives the Routan a, dare I say, "sporty" feel. As odd as it may sound, the wheel feel does make a difference. Put it this way, the Routan certainly doesn't feel wimpy.
As for the center stack console on the non-navigation equipped Routans?.....By far my least favorite part of the design. The HVAC controls _are_ ergonomic....just not the most aesthetically pleasing, especially since interior design has been VW's strong suit for years. 
The interior poses a bit of a compromise compared to the competition. The 2nd row of seats do not slide back and forth like our Odyssey does. So, if the driver and passenger are tall or sit further back, the 2nd row passengers will feel a bit more cramped than in the Odyssey. However, the trade off on long trips with those same 2nd row passengers is they will actually be more comfortable. Huh? Well, on long trips, those same 2nd row passengers in the Odyssey usually have bags sitting on the floor between them and the front seats anyway. The Routan utilizes the "stow and go" space as a clever storage bin. There's that positive energy thing again.








*ENGINE:*
Both the 3.8L and 4.0L motors are more than adequate. Smooth power delivery. Not sluggish by any means. 
As I've said before, I just don't think the traditional minivan owner/buyer is that concerned about the engine. Don't get me wrong. The vehicle must perform. But, performance takes on a whole new meaning that doesn't have anything to do with 0-60 times, compression, etc. In this segment, performance probably has more to do with smooth off-the-line acceleration, unobtrusive transmission shifting and strong and safe merging in and out of traffic and on the highway. The Routan more than delivers in this category. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_*TRANSMISSION:*_
VW changed the mapping of Chrysler's TCU, which, in turn, gives the Routan more low-end torque AND, get this, *better* fuel economy! Alright, so its only 1 or 2 mpg more, but its still MORE.








During the slalom course, the Odyssey's transmission (and engine for that matter) proved to be a big weakness. I won't get into that since this is the minivan segment and not the MKV forum.

*HANDLING:*
Speaking of the slalom course....








For purposes of evasive maneuvering, accident avoidance, active safety, spirited driving, adverse driving conditions, etc.. the slalom course is still necessary.
Hands down, the Routan shines. It proves itself to be head and shoulders above the competition in the handling department. A BIG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to VGA. Of course, the Routan _better_ handle better or else how to justify investing nearly $100 million on the project. (I'm not sure if that dollar figure is specific to the suspension alone or the project in general. But either way, it's still alotta ging.)

_*BRAKES:*_
THE BRAKES ARE RIDICULOUS! 'Nuff said....There is ABSOLUTELY NO COMPARISON between the brakes of the other minivans and the VW. The Routan out performed the competition in this category by a land slide. Maybe it has something to do with that $100 million suspension.









*CONCLUSION:*
Overall, I like the Routan more than the Odyssey. And not just because it has a VW badge on it. It really does _feel_ better. The driver feel better in the seat. The road feel is better. There is more feedback through both the steering wheel and seat. That should instill more confidence in any driver. 
The Routan offers inexpensive safe, fun, luxurious, and fuel efficient 7-passenger seating. A viable and wise alternative to the large SUV market.

The Volkswagen Routan: _PREPARE TO BE HAPPY_. Its what the people want.








Now, if I can only convince my wife *not* to get the red!










_Modified by jsmyle1%@vw at 11:46 AM 8-28-2008_


----------



## JusaGTI (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Routan in the flesh: First Impressions.... (jsmyle1%@vw)*

GREAT REVIEW.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Routan in the flesh: First Impressions.... (jsmyle1%@vw)*

Thanks for the great review.
I have a couple questions:
How's the paint finish? Is it up to VW standards?
And did you get a chance to play with the nav system or RSE?


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Routan in the flesh: First Impressions.... (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_Thanks for the great review.
I have a couple questions:
How's the paint finish? Is it up to VW standards?
And did you get a chance to play with the nav system or RSE?










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For whatever reason, I'm not overly concerned with the paint quality. I know it won't be up to VW standards partly due to the fact that the Routan is built in a non-VW factory with non-VW paint codes. (How's that for being PC?







)
With that said, I'm quite confident that the paint finish _will_ be up to Honda and Toyota standards.








As for the NAV and RSE, I did not get a chance to play. But, I'm not worried about those features either. The buyer/user who is really interested will master it despite the ineptness of a mediocre salesperson....right Justin?








My wife's Routan will have both, so I guess she'll have to figure it out on her own......."Here Honey, you'll need one of these..







"
Gosh Honey.....I was just joking. Where's your sense of humor?








I'm sure the system will be no less difficult to operate compared to any other OEM system on the market. And _that_ is my .02.


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Routan in the flesh: First Impressions.... (jsmyle1%@vw)*

I look forward to driving it next month


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Routan in the flesh: First Impressions.... (jsmyle1%@vw)*

Thanks!


----------



## Downshift #2 (Sep 17, 2004)

How about pics? Need pics of actual production spec Routan.
Please?


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (Downshift #2)*

thanks for the review. my wife and I are waiting to check it out in person.


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_thanks for the review. my wife and I are waiting to check it out in person. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Being as you are in the minivan market, you will certainly like the Routan. We've had the Odyssey Touring for almost 3 years and have been very satisfied to have entered the minivan segment.....despite having only one child!








Having just given the Routan a back-to-back comparison with the Sienna, Odyssey and Town & Country, only the T & C came close in terms of road feel. The rest felt like, well........minivans.







(Just kidding)








The Odyssey had much better HVAC controls. But the way I figure it is once the automatic climate control is set, how much do ya really use it? You can't say that about driving dynamics, accident avoidance and braking.
Within the next month or so, I will compare the lease programs of an '09 Odyssey Touring and the Routan SEL Premium with the Combo package. Unless something ridiculous happens with regard to the leasing programs from VCI, a red Routan will replace my wife's Odyssey.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (jsmyle1%@vw)*

I am expecting to the routan to be a more comfortaqble ride all the way around and wouldnt mind really paying the extra over the Dodge Grand Caravan or the Chrysler T/C. 
One thing though that is really bugging me is how to dismiss the warrenty coverage between the VW and the Dodge. VW with only 60,000 mile powertrain vs Dodge with Lifetime. I plan on logging alot of miles between charlotte, nc and relatives in Philadelphia, Cleveland, TN , Denver, CO and Minnesota. VW will win in the comfort on the long drives, but I could easily bust the miles on the warrenty in 3 years.
Thank you again for your review.


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Routan in the flesh: First Impressions.... (jsmyle1%@vw)*

One bonus: Chrysler will have already worked many of the bugs out. The vans launched with quite a few based on the results of my reliability survey and a discussion with a rental car agent (where I rented a Dodge). 
Unless of course VW changed a bunch of pieces...


----------



## emPoWaH (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Routan in the flesh: First Impressions.... (mkaresh)*

Good to hear they did something about the brakes. We have an Odyssey ('03) and that thing just doesn't stop. 
I look forward to seeing the Routan in person. The Chrysler vans have good bones - powerful engine, rigid structure (more so than the Ody, IMO), and six-speed automatic - but they're let down by the details - poor fit-and-finish, fugly styling, and sloppily tuned chassis. The Ody has the edge in rear seat comfort, but then again, the Routan has a lot more underfloor storage.
The Routan 4.0 ties the Odyssey's 3.5 VCM in fuel economy, despite having more power, torque, and no VCM. For a lot of consumers, I think, it'll be down to the incentives. The last time I checked, you can get $4000 off an Ody EX-L.


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Routan in the flesh: First Impressions.... (emPoWaH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emPoWaH* »_Good to hear they did something about the brakes. We have an Odyssey ('03) and *that thing just doesn't stop*. 
I look forward to seeing the Routan in person. The Chrysler vans have good bones - powerful engine, rigid structure (more so than the Ody, IMO), and six-speed automatic - but they're let down by the details - poor fit-and-finish, fugly styling, and sloppily tuned chassis. *The Ody has the edge in rear seat comfort, but then again, the Routan has a lot more underfloor storage.*
*The Routan 4.0 ties the Odyssey's 3.5 VCM in fuel economy, despite having more power, torque, and no VCM. For a lot of consumers, I think, it'll be down to the incentives. The last time I checked, you can get $4000 off an Ody EX-L*.

Spot on!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Routan in the flesh: First Impressions.... (jsmyle1%@vw)*

Me and the wifey rented a T/C, I hope the re-mapped motor has more grunt in the Chrysler. Being so heavy it feels sluggish and I can't believe I scrapped my drive way. Only my Golf GTi Mk1 does that.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Routan in the flesh: First Impressions.... (jsmyle1%@vw)*

Since you're one of the few to actually kick the tires of the Routan, I have a question. Does the Owner's Manual specify oil that meets the VW 502.00 (or better) oil spec, or the Chrysler MS-6395 oil spec?


----------

